# Anyone's dealers have OL2 in stock



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Got screwed on a set...looking for a set of skinnies, 29.5 OL2's. I was on the HL list and said no (dumb move) because I found them cheaper but this is 2 weeks later and getting the run around now, which means my set got sold out from under me and this company doesn't have the SET to tell me to my face. AND I ALREADY PAID FOR THEM, thats the crappy part.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I was just at my dealer in Baytown,Tx on Tues and they had some OL2s in there on the showroom floor....it was hard not to buy a set lol

This was Genes Powersports btw.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, that sucks. 


I've read that Hormell's Xtreme ATV has some.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I read that too, they did last time I called so I'm going to handle that this AM


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Well, they are supposedly IN at wildboar...they got a ton of em, just rolled in on the UPS truck late yesterday. Not sure if I believe them but I talked to the secretary, not Jon. (she is more trustworthy!)


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea wb kept tellin me they were on the way from HL buti never got em


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

They got em now, so if anyone wants a set give them a buzz


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad to hear they're sorting you out, but still sounds like a place to stay away from from now on.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I just have to remind myself it is what it is. Best prices around by hundreds but customer service lacks. They aren't tryin to rip you off. Just takes forever and you are told things are in stock and they aren't. It's hit or miss. My stuff is shipping Monday though


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

